# The Easy way to catch a tarantula?



## Thompson4life09 (Aug 1, 2013)

The last bug I need to complete my museum is the darn tarantula,  does anyone know an easy way to find and/or catch it?


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 1, 2013)

I have found one around 7pm and it was just pure chance. I am not sure of any sure fire ways of getting it


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 1, 2013)

One tip is to keep your net the first thing to equip when you press left or right, the rest is just about timing I guess.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 1, 2013)

They show up at night but depending on where they spawn you might be at an advantage/disadvantage. If it spawns near trees it's hard to catch them and it might attack you. Just make sure you don't have the net out when you see one because they get hostile haha. Line yourself up with the tarantula without being too close and when you are within the net's range, just take it out and quickly catch it!


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't run & hone in on the sound it makes.  Kinda similar to a toy construction vehicle when it moves.  If it spots you because you accidentally came upon it, run to your Town Tree & circle it until it gets tired.  Then slow walk/stop until it's directly in range of your net.   Good luck!


----------



## JamesACNL (Aug 1, 2013)

It's very tedious but what I do is normally do a circle round my town (not the whole town) starting from the train station, when I get back to the train station I enter and then exit (to reset the bug spawns) and then just repeat. Obviously do this after 7pm or there will be no tarantulas.

I did this for about 45 minutes last night and saw 3 scorpions and 1 tarantula (didn't catch any mind you) but it's pure luck.

Also it's best if you don't have the net equipped until you encounter it (also they are pretty loud so you should be able to get ready before it appears on screen). Other than that get your aim right and catch it before it hits you or runs off into a river.


----------



## Nymph (Aug 1, 2013)

I've encountered about 4-5 tarantulas (caught one in my previous town, but not in my current one). Finally encountered a scorpion last night. I was standing in the lower portion of my town and I wasn't really playing the game because I was watching the tv. I started hearing a creepy hissing noise and low and behold there was a scorpion! I've never been attacked by either a tarantula or a scorpion for some reason, pure luck maybe? Hmmm I think the trick is...if you do have your net out and you see one but aren't prepared then put it away quickly and slowly walk away from them. When they stop hissing and being defensive slowly walk behind them and when they stop moving switch your net out and snag one! I suppose it's easier said than done for some folks


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 1, 2013)

The best way to find something is to stop looking for it.


----------



## Thompson4life09 (Aug 1, 2013)

I just can't seem to find any! I have caught tons of scorpions but I have spent hours looking and not a single shred of luck :/


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 1, 2013)

this thread makes me feel glad i'm not the only one who cant seem to catch one


----------



## Wish (Aug 1, 2013)

idk man all of the ones i see commit suicide when they see my face


----------



## Caucas (Aug 2, 2013)

I offically give up on this, they scare the crap out of me. The best way is to slowly approach it and wait until its in perfect range of your net. It all about timing BUT when it sees you run! Lol


----------



## Paint (Aug 2, 2013)

I've only caught one so far, and it was pure luck! Most of them go behind trees by the time I get my net out


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 2, 2013)

I've caught multiple tarantulas and scorpions. My only problem is when they get away. I've yet to get stung. 

Just make sure you don't have your net out when you run into them or hear the noise they make. Try to have their back turned to you. Take out your net and catch it. Make sure you be careful. If you miss, it'll sting ya and disappear, but if you take too long it'll disappear as well. The most important thing to catching a scorpion or tarantula is accuracy. One miss and you're done.


----------



## JamesACNL (Aug 3, 2013)

I finally caught a tarantula!

I was sprinting round my town in a circle starting and ending at the train station while I was waiting for someone to come online. I had my net (silver, if that makes a difference) equipped but I'm always listening for anything that sounds remotely like a tarantula. I found one outside my house of all places and I immediately stopped running and held down A. The tarantula turned in my direction and froze... I froze as well but slowly lined up my aim. After a good (tense) 5 seconds it started walking round in a circle again, so I slowly approached. I got close enough and nabbed it!


That was probably my 10th attempt at a tarantula, so glad it's over now.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't catch the darn things either.  They are really good at catching me though.  One evening I got bit by 4 tarantulas and a couple of scorpions.  I'm gonna try TBC's circling method.


----------



## Ireuna (Aug 4, 2013)

My town have tons of them at night and i hate it lol but i only managed to catch 1 only


----------



## Zerokii (Aug 4, 2013)

I have caught both scorpion and tarantula and from what I've seen... the best technique is not looking for them at all. :'D

As for catching them after you find them, it's pretty easy. Take out your net and walk up to them. When they turn to 'hiss' at you, stop and wait for them to calm down. As soon as they do, take step closer. They will hiss again. Wait, rinse, lather, repeat until you get into catching distance.


----------



## th8827 (Aug 4, 2013)

I noticed that, if you have the net cocked (by holding the action button) when they spot you, the insects will be in a wary state and wait until you swing to attack.

This might just be a fluke, though, since I have not run into too many of them.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 4, 2013)

I've never caught a tarantula before. Never even seen one, actually, and based on what I've read here, I probably don't want. 

I have caught a scorpion, though, in my last save file. I was just out, walking around my town when I spotted one. I caught it easily. I had no idea they could attack you, though. I thought they would just run away when they hissed at you.


----------



## Liseli (Aug 4, 2013)

...Taranculas scare me the second I see them. They're like, "Pet my poisonous fur, you inferior human!" And I'm like, "O_O...*runs away*" I AM TOO SCARED D:


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 4, 2013)

Every time I have seen them I have just walked into them and then they start in walking in circles around at my feet (not holding net); when I have tried to move away so that I am in striking distance they have run off and committed suicide. 

I have seen two scorpions and both times they have committed suicide in near by ponds .


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 4, 2013)

I say one the other day but didnt have my net with me...


----------



## Farobi (Aug 4, 2013)

Am i weird that I had a pet tarantula?

I cant seem to get it in ACNL though


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 4, 2013)

I tried the circling around town trick last night. I fell asleep once, and then came across two scorpions(or perhaps just one, because the second scorpion was in almost the exact place as the first one.)

The first time I followed it behind a tree because I had thought it had despawned. Bad idea. Got stung. The second time I almost had it. I had snuck up behind it ever so carefully...and then it turned around, I panicked, and it stung me.

But at least I'm actually seeing them! Before I'd wonder around town and never see them.


----------

